# Engrish Hobbits....



## Hammersmith (Sep 23, 2005)

Taken in a Taiwan Library...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 23, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> Taken in a Taiwan Library...



That's funny! You just never know where those pesky hobbits are going to show up...

Barley


----------



## DGoeij (Sep 23, 2005)

Darn good at the art of camouflage aren't they? Who would look for a Hobbit in the sports section?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 23, 2005)

Excellent...


----------

